
VR Headsets from ASUS, Dell, HP, and More Coming in 2017 - evo_9
http://www.roadtovr.com/vr-headsets-asus-dell-hp-coming-2017-will-run-intel-integrated-graphics/
======
tobtoh
Competition is great. I ended up with the HTV Vive this year, and I've had
more problems than fun with it.

